# new mo. hunter from mich. in st.Charles !!



## mushroomman42 (Apr 14, 2014)

Im from northern mich. Born and raised !! Been hunting mushrooms since about 5 years old !! I live in st. Charles- st. Peter's area and I'm looking for any advice on areas to hunt for morals in the area !! I am a expert mushroom hunter I just need some advice on areas to hunt in !! I have been here for a few years now and I have found a few spots that i have to drive a ways to and have found a few but I am interested in hooking up with someone in the area that knows the lay of the land around here that can give me a little heads up on any good spots around st Charles area that I might have some decent chance of finding mushrooms !! I have been reading a few of the posts on this site and I'm getting a few ideas but if anyone knows of a few spots that they would be willing to share I would really appreciate it !! I'm on Facebook my name is " Ron Richards " and I just made a profile on this site and my user name on this site is " mushroomman42 " good luck to all the mushroom hunters out there this year and hope that you have a great year for mushrooms !! It looks like it is going to be a very good year this year I think !! With all the snow we had here this year we should have some good wet ground if we can get some decent rain the next few weeks !! So anyone out there interested in hooking up and exchanging information or even going out and doing some hunting together in the area I'm a very exsperanced Hunter and would like to hook up with another good hunter and make it happen !! Good luck out there !!


----------



## bsweet0424 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hey Ron, if you are looking for some good public land I would suggest going to Busch wildlife or to the Katie trail. Busch is huge but there are a lot of shroomers out there but that is because it produces. The Katie trail is always hit or miss but offers you a whole lot of area to search around the riverfront. These are the 2 spots that are close and easily accessible to you being in the st Charles area.


----------



## mushroomman42 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks for the advice !! I'm probably going to check out both of them spots this weekend !! I have a few spots that i have found in the past few years that i have found a few but nothing like my honey holes in Michigan !! Lol but I hear that mo. Produces some pretty good mushrooms !! I have a friend that usaly find pounds of them every year !! He moved to Michigan so we are going to exchange hot spots I think !! That's if he don't decide to come down here in the next few weeks and hunt them himself because Michigan is so late because of the weather this year !! But hopefully I can get him to at least tell me a few of his favorite spots around my area !! Lol I have been keeping an eye on the posts on this site and on Facebook to and i see that there has been a few hundred mushrooms found in my county in the past few days !! So there here !! I'm going to have to get out there this weekend and spend the afternoons looking for some !! Good luck to all the mushroom hunters out there this year! And if anyone has any more mushroom spots around st. Charles- st. Peters area that they would like to share I would really appreciate it !!


----------

